# realFleshMask Fried Mask - NO LONGER AVAILABLE



## realfleshmask (Nov 4, 2010)

here it is silicone Generic Fred Mask made by realfleshMask


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow you actually made that?!? your an artist! It looks so real! Keep up the good work!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Professional quality nicely done


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Ack!! That is icky but in a well made, very realistic way.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoa. I mean WHOA! That looks amazing! How dose one pull that off??


----------



## realfleshmask (Nov 4, 2010)

its made out of really stretchy silicone so just open it a little and up it goes on the head takes 30 seconds


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Looks great! I love the "shine" on it. Looks like juicy fresh burns.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

More pepperoni, please!


----------



## realfleshmask (Nov 4, 2010)

more video!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn fine job with the mask. It looks wonderful.


----------

